# What is the tractor brand?



## Mariusz (Feb 28, 2019)

Looking for a producer?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sears Craftsman had a similar model, same fenders and louvers in the hood. An ST 10 or there abouts. Looks like you have low compression on that cylinder there!
Have you looked under the seat or the hood to see if there is a label or sticker with the make and model on it?


----------



## Mariusz (Feb 28, 2019)

I found only such numbers on the plate under the seat


----------



## Mariusz (Feb 28, 2019)

Mariusz said:


> I found only such numbers on the plate under the seat


the engine is not complete. But I think it's a Briggs & Stratton 18HP engine


----------



## Mariusz (Feb 28, 2019)

I think I found
https://goo.gl/images/1pHbtz


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks like a match.


----------

